# WTB 200+ feet of anchor rope



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Where's the best place to get some 1/2 inch rope?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I think someone said Hoods in Foley has a good price on rope, I'd call them before you make the drive.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry Troy, I was wrong. I went to Hoods today, no 1/2" rope.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Where's the best place to get some 1/2 inch rope?


I have about 225 - 240 ft. of 1/2" line that I'd like to trade for some 3/8 or 7/16 if you were looking to upgrade. The 1/2" is fine, but it's tough to get that much in my anchor locker.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Sealark!!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Murf he has already picked it up from me..


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

*5/8"*

Sealark, You got about 300 feet of 5/8" anchor rope by any chance?:whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope, none at this time. I will post when I get more.
Thanks,


----------

